# Best/Favorite Clickers



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

For those of you who opt to Clicker Train, I'm curious about your clicker of choice. I've been looking at Gary Wilkes' 'Mega Clicks' Mega Clicks (3-pack) - $13.95 : Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce

For those who have tried many different ones-have you found it really matters besides personal preference??


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I haven't found it to really matter on the dog's end. They pick up click = treat and that's all they need. 

That being said, there are plenty of opinions on the human end. Ultimately, I think the basic box clickers are my favorite. Sharp, clear noise, dependable, and cheap if I lose it.  

I have used the button clickers before: Amazon.com : Pet Training Clickers (Set of 3). For Professional and Home Use Superior Quality Highly Efficient Fast Easy Result-Driven Pet-Friendly : Pet Supplies and while I like them, I have had issues before of trying to teach something and closing my hand and accidentally clicking it, or having the dog accidentally shove into me while teaching and clicking it. Some students with longer nails like it because it is easier on their hands. Longer nails tend to get caught in the box clicker. 

And then I've used the telescoping target stick clicker for specific work (picking up a certain toy) Amazon.com : Karen Pryor Clicker Training Terry Ryan Clik Stik for Pet Training : Cat Clicker : Pet Supplies which can be useful for those specific instances, but ends up being bulky elsewhere.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I prefer the box type that my pet supplies plus sells.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have to say this is my favorite:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000FMDIL6/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1408529638&sr=8-2&pi=SX200_QL40[/ame]

I like the feel of it in my hand. And I prefer the sound it makes (not that that matters to the dogs)...

OP I have the one you posted as well, I just find it a bit on the quiet side...


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for the input!



Pax8 said:


> That being said, there are plenty of opinions on the human end. Ultimately, I think the basic box clickers are my favorite. Sharp, clear noise, dependable, and cheap if I lose it.


This is exactly why I decided to ask you all..I've found myself a bit overwhelmed with the options. Not that it would be an issue to have to repurchase, but it would be nice (and maybe important?!) to use the same clicker(s) from puppyhood to adult. Kinda hoping I can just get it 'right' with my choice the first time rather than risk confusing pup- with a different sounding clicker or too soft clicker- when I find that for whatever reason I don't like it. I don't think that 'sentence' made much sense. lol. I think you get my drift. 

Pax, thanks for your suggestions, I really appreciate it. Where do you get these box clickers you prefer? any specific one you recommend?
Gator, I frequent my local Pet Supplies + on a regular basis-do you recall the name/price by chance?


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I really like the *starmark clickers*! I like how it fits in your hand, and that its more of a button you press, it just feels better and i find the clicks are more consistent. 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/StarMark-Clicker-Dog-Training-System/dp/B000FMDIL6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1408534987&sr=8-2&keywords=clicker[/ame]


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I've used a ton of different types and this is still my favourite

PetSafe® Training Clicker | Clicker Training | PetSmart

I like the sound (not annoying) and the finger band is extremely useful. It allows me to keep it in position and ready while feeding treats or using my hands without worrying where it is


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My favorite is Karen Pryor's i-Click clicker.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

VTGirlT said:


> I really like the *starmark clickers*! I like how it fits in your hand, and that its more of a button you press, it just feels better and i find the clicks are more consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/StarMark-Clic...e=UTF8&qid=1408534987&sr=8-2&keywords=clicker



Yep me too! That's the one I posted.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

These clickers are my favorites. Second choice is a box clicker.


----------



## Oldschool (Sep 23, 2011)

It would be interesting to have a clicker that can be transferred to the mouth when both hands are occupied. Most clicker are not made for this. Anyone know of one?
OS


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Oldschool said:


> It would be interesting to have a clicker that can be transferred to the mouth when both hands are occupied. Most clicker are not made for this. Anyone know of one?
> 
> OS



The one I posted can easily be used that way. Or you could use your foot, it's very easy to click.

I recently bought clicker with whistles attached so that could work too.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Oldschool said:


> It would be interesting to have a clicker that can be transferred to the mouth when both hands are occupied. Most clicker are not made for this. Anyone know of one?
> OS


Click with your tongue but don't eat a biscuit at the same time


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Malachi'sMama said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the input!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get the basic box clickers cheap at pretty much any pet supply store - Petsmart, Petco, Pet Supplies, heck I even find them at Tractor Supply every now and then. They're almost always .99-1.99


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Oldschool said:


> It would be interesting to have a clicker that can be transferred to the mouth when both hands are occupied. Most clicker are not made for this. Anyone know of one?
> OS


I've done this with the button style clickers like the starmark.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Everyone seems to really like the Starmark clickers. I took a look at them. I know that they have the 'raised button' to help prevent missed clicks but has anyone had any issues with clicking accidentally (in pocket or otherwise) BC it's raised??


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Malachi'sMama said:


> Everyone seems to really like the Starmark clickers. I took a look at them. I know that they have the 'raised button' to help prevent missed clicks but has anyone had any issues with clicking accidentally (in pocket or otherwise) BC it's raised??


Nope. 

Even if it did... One random click in your pocket while you're not even training isn't going to break your dog.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

+1 for the Starmark, that's my favorite too. I wear mine on a wrist coil so I can drop it easily in and out of my hand.

A lot of trainers I know will also train either a tongue click/cluck or the marker word "yes" to cover situations where you have both hands occupied. I switch back and forth between the clicker and using a marker word and it's never seemed to confuse my dogs.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Merciel said:


> +1 for the Starmark, that's my favorite too. I wear mine on a wrist coil so I can drop it easily in and out of my hand.
> 
> A lot of trainers I know will also train either a tongue click/cluck or the marker word "yes" to cover situations where you have both hands occupied. I switch back and forth between the clicker and using a marker word and it's never seemed to confuse my dogs.


This. I'm not putting a clicker in my mouth after manipulating it with my dog food hands


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

What about a Snapple cap? Cheap and abundant.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My dogs can get loud, so I prefer the box clickers because I have found them to be louder than starmark.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

ApselBear said:


> What about a Snapple cap? Cheap and abundant.


you're creative))))


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> This. I'm not putting a clicker in my mouth after manipulating it with my dog food hands


+1  Not worth it lol


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> My dogs can get loud, so I prefer the box clickers because I have found them to be louder than starmark.


Aha, that makes sense. I never thought about that, because my dogs are all quiet (living in a city condo has made me particularly sensitive to potentially annoying the neighbors with loud dogs, so I always discourage excessive vocalization and my guys have learned to be quiet while training) and Pongu used to be so sound-sensitive that he'd flee the room if I clicked at him, even when the clicker was muffled by putting it inside a balled-up sock.

So for me, having a quieter click was actually something of a plus. But mainly I like the Starmark because the shape of it fits comfortably in my hand.

(Also, yes, I am totally with you guys on not wanting dog food in my mouth. I am, and have always been, completely mystified by people who have the ability to spit food at their dogs. I know it works, and can work really well, but... I can't do it. Even when it's leftovers from my own meals, I still just can't do it. Total mental block.)


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> My dogs can get loud, so I prefer the box clickers because I have found them to be louder than starmark.


I like the Starmarks for sensitive border collie man for the opposite reason!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I get my dogs all worked up for certain parts of training, so the loud ones help. I use it in protection too and that definitely needs to be loud lol


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Curious how you use in protection? Could you expand on this.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone had any problems (w your dogs) switching between louder and softer clickers for different types of training..? Or is a click is a click is a click? 

I hadn't thought of what Gator mentioned--but I can def foresee situations where a louder clicker would be a must.

Snapple cap is a neat idea..wouldn't think it'd be loud enough though (I seem to be stuck on that)


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Malachi'sMama said:


> Anyone had any problems (w your dogs) switching between louder and softer clickers for different types of training..? Or is a click is a click is a click?
> 
> I hadn't thought of what Gator mentioned--but I can def foresee situations where a louder clicker would be a must.
> 
> Snapple cap is a neat idea..wouldn't think it'd be loud enough though (I seem to be stuck on that)


At least for mine, a click is a click is a click. Or a "yes" marker. Or a thumbs-up for my deaf dogs. Honestly, for all he cares, I could fart when he does something right and as long as I've value loaded it beforehand and I use it to mark success, he understands.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Pax8 said:


> At least for mine, a click is a click is a click. Or a "yes" marker. Or a thumbs-up for my deaf dogs. Honestly, for all he cares, I could fart when he does something right and as long as I've value loaded it beforehand and I use it to mark success, he understands.


Haha! now that's an interesting thought...:laugh:


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> My dogs can get loud, so I prefer the box clickers because I have found them to be louder than starmark.


Have you found all box clickers to be the same? I've seen them on Ebay sold 4 for like 2bucks...can't beat that...I have to question the quality though...? Do you have one you prefer?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I think that most box clickers are really similar. I just get the ones from pet supplies plus and have probably 6 of them.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> I think that most box clickers are really similar. I just get the ones from pet supplies plus and have probably 6 of them.


I'm sorry. I just realized you already told me that. I'm only on my first cup of joe. Forgive me. Yeah, I have a feeling I should buy in bulk and have a clicker in every room and five in my car. I'm notoriously bad at losing small objects. I will be the one pulling five clickers out of one coat pocket from the winter before going 'THAT'S where I put those!' lol


----------

